# Sunday On The Water



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

Fished the greenup dam early then went down river to the creeks. Only small channels were hitting. The water seemed about 15 foot below normal. Launced at Burkey Point and had to watch for the logs in the water. Had a bad time with the ODNR. Was anyone at Burkey's when they were there that can tell what they saw? There were three of them and one of me and they are setting me up and throwing everything they can at me. So far $2200 worth of violations and $3000 in lawyer fees. Have to sell my boat to pay the bills, which will be listed in the boat selling area. My word against their three and it doesn't look good. I could use some support of someone could help me out that was there. Thanks Thunder


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am curious about what types of violations cost you that kind of money, If you want to PM me, I know of several other scrupulous violations form Scioto County in the past few years and wonder if the same idiot is out at it again. If so I may be able to help a bit. 
Salmonid


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

well, if I can figure out how to PM here....*L*


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I launched from Burkes Point Sunday. I didn't see anything, but heard some guys talking at the ramp.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

How close to the dam were you? If you get too close, the Lockmaster will call them with the info.


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

ohiou_98 said:


> I launched from Burkes Point Sunday. I didn't see anything, but heard some guys talking at the ramp.


burkes point..is that close to the go cart track? and is it a public ramp?


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

yep, u got it, thats the ramp.

Well, the good news for Thunder is that the court in Portsmouth seems to go very very easy on DNR violations.... I bet you'll catch a break there. So hold off on selling that boat.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just wondering what were all the fines for ?? Seems preety stiff


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes Dave, I was pretty close to the gates, maybe 300 yds, no gates were open, but when the exhaust the locks it swirls the water in there and it did loosen my ancher and drifted me over toward the wall, when they told me I was in a danger area I left. And Truck, they through everything at me they could find and even added a couple. And I'm still looking for some backup since there is three of them and only me alone.


----------



## monte433 (May 24, 2007)

How did you make out in court?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Why would you publicly start this Thread and then be unwilling to explain what all the violations were ????????


----------

